# Treestand cover



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Looking for something other then the burlap sack material to put around the rails of 6 stands that will conceal some movement? I would prefer material that’s not going to kill my bank account or have my wife kill me


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Some bigger sticks/limbs maybe?..if they have some leaves on them even better...what kind of stands are we talking?..I'm assuming not climbers...just something to break your silhouette is all you need...I use a camo wrap that goes around my climber...works well, keeps the wind off of you, and your lower movement is totally concealed...it was just a roll of camo canvas/plastic material I got at cabelas or somewhere can't remember...ties onto the rails...if you're sitting, the only thing seen is your head...


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Guide-Gear-Universal-Hunting-Stand/dp/B003O283FK

I use this and then put burlap over it on 2 man ladder stands. It is water and wind proof. It costs $20. Its very warm. It’s really long so you can wrap it around an entire 2 man stand and have extra material left over.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Muddy said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Guide-Gear-Universal-Hunting-Stand/dp/B003O283FK
> 
> I use this and then put burlap over it on 2 man ladder stands. It is water and wind proof. It costs $20. Its very warm. It’s really long so you can wrap it around an entire 2 man stand and have extra material left over.


That looks just like the stuff I was talking about...they are nice.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Pine boughs


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Camo sheets work good although no weather protection.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I also use the Guide Gear roof kit off Amazon. I modify them with a layer of sheet metal or rubber roofing membrane as a roof panel to be 100% water tight. The frame part itself is super strong and has never bent after years of use. Between the roof and wall curtain you can turn a 2 man stand into an all weather blind. When it’s raining out I don’t even wear rain gear. I walk in with an umbrella and leave it collapsed at the base of the tree when I walk in.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I’ve taken old artificial Christmas trees and cut limbs off and attached them to the tree around some ladder and permanent stands to give some back drop and break up my outline. Would be a pain for a portable stand though.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

threeten said:


> I’ve taken old artificial Christmas trees and cut limbs off and attached them to the tree around some ladder and permanent stands to give some back drop and break up my outline. Would be a pain for a portable stand though.


I’ve done that also.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I like the leaf pattern camo mesh , not the burlap..... not the best in the wind,use wire for hanging when setting there stand in a small cluster of trees, otherwise just around the rail and stand , but no longer in a tree but still use it in the shooting house and use it on the porch , I like looking through the open cut leaves watching deer in hiding deciding whether to harvest or not


----------

